# 4 free airline tickets



## falmouth3 (Apr 4, 2007)

We went to a travel show in Boston last week.  I'm on a business trip now and I just got an email from my husband.  I won 4 free airline tickets.  All we have to do is attend a timeshare presentation.  Hey, I can do that.  

I don't have any details yet because my  husband's email was very brief.  I'm anxious to hear the rest - including where this timeshare is.   My major problem is lack of vacation time. It will be interesting to find out if it's even worth the effort to get those tickets.

Sue


----------



## Spence (Apr 4, 2007)

Make sure the other caveat that usually applies isn't there... you have to pay for a hotel stay from them....  usually a company called Spirit Incentives.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks Spence.  Of course, I'm skeptical.  We'll see what happens.

Sue


----------



## AKE (Apr 4, 2007)

If its too good to be true then its NOT... this type of promo is common to get people to come to a TS presentationa... and usually EVERYONE wins! First you will have to pay $X to be able to book... then its another $Y service charge for the booking company (or whatever you want to call it).. .then its something else, etc. etc.  Whats the saying - if it smells like a dead fish then it IS a smelly dead fish, no matter how you look at it -


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 5, 2007)

Read the fine print, if their lips are moving, they are in the process of telling a lie or an exaggeration!


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 5, 2007)

Each one of these we've seen (3 I think) there were BIG cathes that made the offer not worth it. The one time that they really did give us RT airline tickets, it took forever to get them. They tell us to choose three dates and they'd let us know which one they could get. We went around and around for a year. There was no phone number to talk to a human, just a recorded message telling us to submit 3 dates. 

I finally googled the company and found a corporate office phone number that rang through to a live person. I was then connected to their travel agency where they once again ask me to pick three dates. I told them the heck with that, YOU tell me when you can get me my free RT tickets and I'll work my schedule around that. That's the only way we ever got those tickets. I'm sure they'd have kept telling us nothing was available until we gave up and quit picking dates.

Oh yea, each time they denied us the RT tickets, they'd send an offer for a land based vacation in a condo resort (timeshare) in Orlando, Branson or Willaimsburg but we'd have to get ourselves there. Of course we'd have to pay an "upgrade" fee for the extra service.  Nothing like dumping surplus inventory as a give away rather than something like airfare that might acutally cost themselves something.

IMO, the offer is worthless and not worth the 90 minutes you'll never get back. I'd ask them for the cash equivilent instead.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 7, 2007)

OK, so I "won" 4 free air tickets at a travel show.  It's being offered by  *Inn Season * to go see "The Falls" in Ogunquit, ME.  I asked if I needed to book hotel rooms to get the tickets and they said no, I could book a hotel of "my choice".  Somewhere in the conversation they mentioned a catalog so I'm thinking it's my choice at one of their pre-selected hotels.  

The resort isn't too far from my home and I figure it's as good a thing to do with a Saturday as anything else in this cold spring weather.  

Has anyone had experience with this paticular company and "offer".  BTW, I asked if there were any other gifts available and they said no, just the air tickets, and a $25 restaurant certificate that could be used while I'm there. 

Makes me leery about ever getting to use these tickets, but the resort got good ratings in the TUG reviews so I don't think it would be a complete waste of my time to go see it.


----------



## KenK (Apr 7, 2007)

Points?:

http://www.innseasonresorts.com/club/

I remember reading reviews several years ago when some Pollard Brook units were under $1000 a week.....I don't remember shining reviews.   But maybe Inn Seasons has redone many of the places they now manage?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 7, 2007)

*Flying The Friendly Skyways Of Spirit Incentives.*




Spence said:


> Make sure the other caveat that usually applies isn't there... you have to pay for a hotel stay from them....  usually a company called Spirit Incentives.


Twice we've received Spirit Incentives air travel & accommodations for 2 as freebies for attenting sales presentations -- once for a BlueGreen timeshare tour, 1 other time for some kind of vacation club hard sell.  We were not required to pay for any hotel accommodations, but we did have to send money by certified check to Spirit Incentives.  When we completed the (free) travel, Spirit Incentives returned the money we sent in -- after we asked for it to be refunded ($50 by USPS "snail mail" the 1st time & $100 on-line via Internet the second time). 

Both times, we chose trips to Las Vegas & paid a little something extra to Spirit Incentives so we could piggyback the free trips with other promotional offers that we lined up on our own.  Our thinking was that since we were flying all the way out there to Las Vegas, it made little sense to turn around & fly right back after just a day or 2.  Click here for all the details of our most recent Spirit Incentives "free" trip to Las Vegas. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 7, 2007)

Found this doing an internet search on the resort tonight.  I guess I'll be cancelling our reservation for viewing the resort.

_"Let me start by saying that if you have found this because you Won 4 "free airline tickets" and you are checking google to see if it is real, be very happy that you have been warned. Earlier this year, I recieved a call from Inn Season telling me I had "won" the tickets and all I had to do was come up and get it. I filled out a raffel at the wine festival and figured this sounds good but also sketchy. So I said fine, made an appointment and hung up. I called back later and asked for a manager. I asked straight out if there were any strings attached or conditions of use with the tickets and the manager assured me that they were voutures that I could use as I pleased. Now lets fast foward:

I arrived on time and sat with a salesperson who was rude, and offended my girlfriend a number of times. She asked very personal questions about us, stuff that is absolutly non of their business and unrelated to me buying a timeshare. The applied as much pressure as possible and would not let us leave until I was firm about it. Finally we found out that the plane tickets were bogus. They are only valid if you stay at their resorts at an inflated price for a required amount of time. At this point we decided to leave. The manager was condocending to us and told me that nothing is free in life. They were rude and I don't recomend ever going there.

Also, the grounds looked like a best western with a little extra landscaping. This place is a shady operation be advised."
_


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 8, 2007)

falmouth3 said:


> Found this doing an internet search on the resort tonight.  I guess I'll be cancelling our reservation for viewing the resort.
> 
> _"Let me start by saying that if you have found this because you Won 4 "free airline tickets" and you are checking google to see if it is real, be very happy that you have been warned. Earlier this year, I recieved a call from Inn Season telling me I had "won" the tickets and all I had to do was come up and get it. I filled out a raffel at the wine festival and figured this sounds good but also sketchy. So I said fine, made an appointment and hung up. I called back later and asked for a manager. I asked straight out if there were any strings attached or conditions of use with the tickets and the manager assured me that they were voutures that I could use as I pleased. Now lets fast foward:
> 
> ...



Glad you found something you believed before you bit on this one. There is almost always a catch. On rare occasions you might get what they say but most of the time, it's just BS. 

Rule #1: Get it in writing.

Rule #2: Read the fine print in detail and watch for the loop holes (must use our reservations or TA, hotel stay required or other requirements)


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 8, 2007)

I've been to a few timeshare presentations and they've always exaggerated, but I always have gotten what was promised to me with no strings attached.  However this "deal" was too good to think it was absolutely for real.  Since I wasn't going to be out anything but some time, I was going to give them the benefit of the doubt.  

In other posts, people described how they were able to get their trips from other companies, though with difficulty.  But, because this outfit is a "vacation club", I felt pretty sure that they weren't telling the truth about me going to the hotel "of my choice".  I also felt that term was a little suspect.  Now I know there was a very good reason to be cautious.  

I'm actually surprised that I didn't "win" more opportunities at the travel show.  I filled out forms fully expecting that I would be invited to timeshares. However, going to timeshare presentations usually works to my benefit, since I won't be buying retail and I get to visit nice properties.  I didn't fall for the sales pitch at the first presentation 15 years ago and I'm certainly not going to fall for it now that I've been a TUG member! 

I do thank everyone for their advice and cautions. 

Sue


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 8, 2007)

One thing about all those forms that you filled out. You just put yourself on calling lists for telemarketing companies. Since you actually put yourself on their list to be called, the federal no-call list apparently isn't such a big deal to them anymore. Expect more telemarketing solicitations in the coming weeks.

I've learned to avoid these "freebie" sign ups for cars, trips, cash et.....Around here it's generally a chance for a free car or shopping spree but all you end up with is an offer to view a Rainbow vacuum cleaner or some sort of water softener solution for you home. 

Years ago (way back in the good old days) I was desperate for a job after just getting married and then just getting laid off from work, so I took a job selling waterless cookware and china. We'd stand out on the corners of downtown Kansas City, MO looking for single professional woman (not the oldest profession mind you) and get them to sign up for a free $500 clothes shopping spree (given away ONCE each year). Those sign up became our prospect list for calls to see our wonderful cookware, china and flatware. Some of the guys I worked with had good enough eyesight that they could spot a wedding ring from almost a full city block. I was never that good.


----------

